# Little Airflow Tricycle



## ohdeebee (Dec 1, 2012)

This just showed up today. I think a sandblast and repaint are in order. Sweet little bike though!


----------



## Zephyr (Dec 1, 2012)

It's so cute. I would leave it as it is. It gives it lots of charm.


----------



## PeterScherer (Dec 1, 2012)

That's a model I've never seen before, any idea what brand/year it is? 
~Peter


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 2, 2012)

Cool trike! Glad you got it! I had my finger on the "Buy it now" but got up and walked away..I kept saying to myself "He's already got 4 tikes, he's already got 4 trikes"  Good score!


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 2, 2012)

bikesnbuses said:


> Cool trike! Glad you got it! I had my finger on the "Buy it now" but got up and walked away..I kept saying to myself "He's already got 4 tikes, he's already got 4 trikes"  Good score!




I'm  back up to 4 with this one. I had a bigger version of it, but sold it last summer. I was surprised how small this one is.


----------

